# AFI Interview



## Tima (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the AFI interview?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 15, 2007)

Mine was really laid back.  It was more of a conversation than an interview.  We talked about movies.  One quiz-like question about story structure.

All in all, I felt like I was hanging out with some new friends at a coffee shop, except it was Bob Mandel and Gill Dennis in a conference room.


----------



## Tima (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh wow, thats pretty cool. Jayimess, did you also apply to the directing discipline?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 16, 2007)

No, Tima, I only applied to Screenwriting programs.

If I don't get in this year, I might consider applying as a director, but I honestly don't think I'm as good of a filmmaker as I am a writer right now.  I've been writing for 18 years...I've only been making films for 6.

I have plenty of room to grow, of course, but I don't know that my reel reflects that.  I've only had consistent success with one film, and I'm still not happy with it.


----------



## BrunoDP (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi... Jayimess, thanks for your tips for AFI interview. I also applied at UCLA's Producing program, but they didn't call me yet (and, I see some people here got interview w/them)... Another question: Did you guys take some materials to give to your interviewers, such as (samples of your work, press releases, treatments, or anything to show your work in progress)? Thanks, and hopefully, we can team up over there next fall to make some movies !!!
Bruno (Cleveland, OH)


----------



## ellie0122 (Mar 17, 2007)

I also have an interview for AFI Producing-- I did submit a screenplay and reel for my application, but am wondering how else I should prepare...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 18, 2007)

I specifically asked Scott Hardman, the admissions manager of AFI, if I should bring any additional materials to the interview.

He advised that while I could bring stuff "if I thought it would help my chances," it was neither required or expected.  He said the interview was more of a time to discuss the stories I want to tell.

That's not really how it was for me, but that's what he said.


----------



## SlevinKelevra (Mar 18, 2007)

Jayimess, If I'm not mistaken I think we met at the AFI interview in D.C. right before you went in.  I'm the "directing applicant from Boston" who went in right after you.  I had on a black suit and redish tie.  If this sounds familiar let me know, if not, nevermind this post and I'll chalk your description of your interview up as just an eerie coincidence...


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2007)

Slevin...

We talked about Boston College, right, and Howard?

Whoooooa.  That's eerie that you found me on here!!

How'd your interview go?


----------



## Tima (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Sleven,

I applied to the directing as well. May I ask who interviewed you? I live in DC but my interview will be in LA and they haven't given me dates yet, I only know because I called them, and then they returned my call telling me that my interview would be in LA but they will call me back with details. So just wondering if you could let me know who the interviewers were and also how it went? Any overwhelming questions?


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2007)

Tima,

I know you asked Slevin this question, but we all interviewed with the same two guys, Gill Dennis and Bob Mandel...there were producing candidates when we were there as well, and we all met with the same guys.

Hope he gets back to you on the content, though!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Tima (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks Jayimess,

I hope he does too


----------



## SlevinKelevra (Mar 19, 2007)

Jayimess... Yup yup, that conversation sounds familiar, glad to see you had a safe drive back.  The interview went very well, like you described earlier, very laid back.  Gill Dennis and Bob Mandel are really chill and the converstaion was very relaxed and casual.  It was unlike any interview I've had before in the sense that it was much more conversational as oppose to a rapid fire Q and A.  We'll see what happens with the verdict, I'll continue to hold my breath...

Hi Tima, Jayimess got back to you first but I echo her post.  I'm assuming Bob Mandel and Gill Dennis will be doing the interviews in Los Angeles as well.  No overwhleming questions really, but they were truly trying to get a read on my character, depth and breadth of knowledge and how well rounded I was,(meaning: did I enjoy and/or do anything else other than study and make films).  Overall, it was a straight forward interview, no curve balls questions, as I said they are amazingly chill.  I hope I've helped ease some of the anxiety and hopefully on April 16th we'll all get that phone call saying, (in my best Randy Jackson voice) "You're going to Hollywood DAWG!!!!"


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh, Slevin, didn't we also talk about the GoGo song "Doin'Tha Butt" with the receptionist, too?

Seriously...what a great graduate interview...


----------



## SlevinKelevra (Mar 19, 2007)

Ha, ha, ha!!!!  Yeah, I hate to make it seem all picture perfect but it was really cool...


----------



## Tima (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Sleven,

Wish me luck guys


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm sure you'll do fine, but best of luck anyway!!


----------



## manofaction (Mar 23, 2007)

Out of curiosity, any directing applicant for AFI hear any news?


----------



## sa (Mar 23, 2007)

Haven't heard anything post-interview.


----------



## Tima (Mar 25, 2007)

Scott Harding told me I was going to be interviewed 2 weeks ago but he said they would contact me about the specific date, I haven't gotton called about the date yet! So still waiting... Do you all think I should contact them?


----------



## Tima (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the AFI interview?


----------



## Tima (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh and do they interview you at a round table???


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2007)

Tima, I would definitely contact them.  They interviewed in Silver Spring, MD March 8th-17th.

And in my interview, I sat on one side of a table, they sat on the other.


----------



## Tima (Mar 26, 2007)

Jayimess,

Yeah I know they were booked for Silver Spring so I have to fly to LA, which is probably a good thing because I can re-review the school.

And how long was this interview, was it anything like Columbia's? Or were there specific questions that they asked everyone?

Also, I heard there was a story breakdown game. How does that go?!


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, good, good, good!!  Best of luck in LA.

My interview was only a half-hour, forty minutes or so.  They scheduled them 45 minutes apart.

As I've said before, it was just a conversation.  I didn't really feel like I was being interviewed.  No typical questions, no games.  Again, I'm a Screenwriting applicant, so things might be different for other disciplines.

Can't comment as to Columbia, I didn't apply there.


----------



## Tima (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks Jayimess!

The reason I asked about games is cuz on one of the threads you mentioned a "quiz" like question about story structure. 

NERVOUS....


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2007)

Oh, yeah.  That might have been the only interview like moment of the interview.

Basically, PTA's films came up, and Gill Dennis asked me why I thought he chose a certain approach to a certain character in "Magnolia."  I of course could only remember the first half of the sequence in question, so he had to help me along and refresh my memory until I said what he was looking for.  It wasn't much of a game, though.

Did they call you back yet??????


----------



## Tima (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes Jayimess, they called me back. My interview will be in LA on Tuesday the 3rd. They offered a phone interview also, and even though it will be extremely convenient, I feel it might also be detrimental if I don't go in person. So yes, I am spending a shiz load to go to LA. I couldnt find tickets cheaper than 550!!!! And a hotel wont be any cheaper than 200 Im guessing. Oh I really hope they like me...then all of the expenditure will def be worth it.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm so glad you got scheduled, Tima!!

For my AFI interview, I drove from Ohio because flights were about five hundred...only took six hours and a tank of gas each way, haha.  Hotel was only 130 for two nights, so wasn't too bad.

However, the trip to midtown Manhattan for my UCLA interview, with two nights in a hotel, cost thirteen hundred!  I'd never been to NYC before, and I even told the gentlemen that I had to thank UCLA for making me finally come to the Big Apple, so it was worth it, I must say.

I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## jeremy227 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey guys.  I had a question.  I'm interviewing this week, and was wondering if they had you pitch a project to them?  Should I have a pitch prepared, or is it more of a one on one get to know me interview?  I'm interviewing for the directing discipline.


----------



## Tima (Apr 1, 2007)

Jeremy,

From everything everyone has said on the forum, the interview seems to be pretty laid back. I guess they want to know what your interested in, what you do, what your like, etc etc. I also applied to the directing discipline. My interview is Tuesday morning. When is yours? Maybe we can meet up.

Does anyone know the statistics for admissions at AFI. How many apply? How many they interview? And how many get in. I know they say they get several hundred applicants, (im guessing about 1000) and they take "28 Directors, 28 Cinematographers,14 Editors,28 Producers, Up to 14 Production Designers, and 28 Screenwriters". That means a total of 140. Anyways, if anyone knows anymore than this, please update us.


----------



## Tima (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh and Jeremy, do you know who is interviewing you?


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 1, 2007)

They told me they interview about double what they accept.

In my interview, they asked me if I had a particular script in mind to write as my thesis.  I did not answer well, in my opinion.  (I'm a Screenwriting applicant)


----------



## jeremy227 (Apr 2, 2007)

thanks ya'll.  good luck with your interviews.  Mine's Wednesday, so cheers to a good interview all around.


----------



## jeremy227 (Apr 5, 2007)

The interview went well.  Not sure how to read the situation.  The only concern was my age (since I'm 22), and that was kinda discouraging.  But the interview was pretty relaxed.


----------



## RandMcnally (Apr 5, 2007)

Jeremy, why did your age of 22 discourage you?  I went down for an interview and I'm 22 and I didn't get a sense that that made a difference.


----------



## rockstar (Apr 5, 2007)

I, too, am 22. Just a quick note of advice for future interviews with schools and future endeavors - don't let your age make you feel like you aren't good enough. You got an interview, which means you meet their requirement. Just be yourself - your best self. It was hard for me, too, while I was preparing for my UCLA interview to not get intimidated by other people who may have more experience than I do. But hey, you're talented enough to have made it this far, and I think that says a lot!  So don't let your age get in the way of your life goals.


----------



## Tima (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, why did it discourage you Jeremy? Im 21 and actually toward the end they reassured me that my age was not an issue: I asked "Well it is rumored that AFI puts heavy weight on experience and well as you are aware, due to my age, I probably do not have as much and my question for you is where does my age and amount of experience put me?" And they said "well we have obviously seen your work, and you def. show a good amount of confidence and thats all that matters" and then McBride said "experience is only ONE out of the many things we look at". So if you were interviewed your age obviously was overlooked...which is a positive thing. But, if you know you have enough experience then your fine, your age should not hurt you.


----------



## LATexan (Apr 5, 2007)

I had my interview today. The funny thing is, people on this site flew to LA from all over the country for in person interviews and here I live fifteen minutes from AFI and I'm the one who has to do it by phone. The problem was it was scheduled at the last minute and when I got the call I had literally just landed in Texas. 

My story is a little different then the others posted. We didn't talk about specific films or screenwriting structures at all. They asked if I had some kind of plan for paying tuition, why I applied to film school and why specifically AFI. They wanted to know if I had any questions about the program. At the very end, they commented a little on my essay and writing sample (kind words luckily). The whole thing lasted about thirty minutes.

Has anybody not had their interview yet?

Anyway, ten days and counting. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jeremy227 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone.  I'm more at ease now.  They were extremely positive about my films and essay (and even called me charming).  In fact, half of the interview was us just having a conversation (which I hope it was a good thing).  In any case, whatever's meant to happen will.

P.S. Who here is applying for the Directing Discipline?


----------



## LATexan (Apr 5, 2007)

P.S. What's your read on the interview? Was the lack of creative discussion a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## Tima (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know what to expect from the AFI interview?


----------



## jeremy227 (Apr 5, 2007)

My interview, we talked about 50/50.  Most of the time, we just talked about other forms of art.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 9, 2007)

Just thought I'd share part of this email I received today.


*.....Also, all notification for acceptance for each discipline will be on April 16, 2007. Please keep the Admissions Committee informed of any changes to your contact information should they need to reach you in advance of this date for any reason.

I hope this proves helpful and I wish you the best of luck!

Sincerely,

Scott Hardman
Manager, Admissions
AFI Conservatory *


Everyone ready to go nuts on Monday.....?


----------



## Tima (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey Jayimess,

Hmmm, I didn't receive that email ....       

Maybe it is a good sign for you! Well I hope so. 

Yes Monday will be insane.


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 10, 2007)

Tima, it was in response to an email I sent last week, I'm setting up a visit.  It wasn't a mass email.

So no bumming!!


----------



## NotaMono (Apr 10, 2007)

When I was admitted in '04 they called the day the letters were supposed to go out (No e-mail was sent out saying they'd call).  Often times it's the department head calling to invite you.  I don't believe waitlisted people get called until there is a spot for them.  Not sure how many alternates are taken each year, but there were at least 2 in each discipline in my year that were taken so late they had to do supplementary bios for the little class dissier.

Good luck to all applying!  Getting interviewed is a huge first step!

Nota "Cinematography Alum '06" Mono


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, thanks for the scoop, Nota!!

Care to share any experiences??


----------



## Tima (Apr 10, 2007)

hehe yes Jayimess no bumming!

And thanks Nota! You've been great help throughout this ENTIRE process


----------



## jeremy227 (Apr 10, 2007)

phew, I read that you got an email and I was a little shook up.  Monday will most definitely be A LONG day.  But I wish everyone the best of luck.


----------

